# AIRBAG LIGHT ON SINCE HAVING A DEAD BATTERY ?



## mac74 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello all, ive had a 2000 tt conv sitting up during the winter, and today i looked into waking her up - but batt was dead so changed it for a charged up one - i took off the conv roof cover and cleaned her up, ran idle for 15 mins, then drove for about 30 mins - every thing seemed fine until i noticed the air bag light ON! Ive had the air bag module changed before on this already 3 years ago, so got out my cheap ebay vcds lite to run some checks, but it didnt work on my laptop, as i think its because ive now got windows 10? so i will have to get a win 10 version to check it i guess? ANYWAY does anyone have any ideas? If i disconnect the batt, is it safe to disconnect and spray clean the plugs under seats on both sides?


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Spraying the plugs won't accomplish anything. You didn't disconnect them in the first place so nothing could have gotten in there. I doubt it's anything other than the fact you disconnected the battery. What exactly you tripped, I can't be sure of without a VCDS scan.

I can't recall if VCDS Lite can clear airbag codes, let alone read them. You may want to investigate some sites for a "hacked/cracked" copy of VCDS 3.6 or 4.0 so you can clear the fault if the Lite version can not.


----------



## mac74 (Sep 17, 2012)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Spraying the plugs won't accomplish anything. You didn't disconnect them in the first place so nothing could have gotten in there. I doubt it's anything other than the fact you disconnected the battery. What exactly you tripped, I can't be sure of without a VCDS scan.
> 
> I can't recall if VCDS Lite can clear airbag codes, let alone read them. You may want to investigate some sites for a "hacked/cracked" copy of VCDS 3.6 or 4.0 so you can clear the fault if the Lite version can not.


 Even if i could turn the light off, i guess the airbag (s) wouldnt work anymore? and where could i get the above version from? cheers m


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No real need to disconnect battery as long as Ign stays off while disconnecting/reconnecting plugs. VagCom or one of these will be required to clear the alarm even if fault cleared....Cheaper from HK
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VAG-VW-VOLKSW ... SwIgNXo5Xq
Hoggy.


----------



## mac74 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, No real need to disconnect battery as long as Ign stays off while disconnecting/reconnecting plugs. VagCom or one of these will be required to clear the alarm even if fault cleared....Cheaper from HK
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VAG-VW-VOLKSW ... SwIgNXo5Xq
> Hoggy.


Sorry hoggy, should i unplug&plug back, as the guy above reckons no point, but i remember wak telling me this the last time it happend + could you explain this........ VagCom or one of these will be required to clear the alarm even if fault cleared....Cheaper from HK?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, A fault scan will tell you which airbag has caused the fault. The airbag light has come on for some reason, common prob is poor connection beneath seats & unplugging etc can clean up the connection.
Even if fault has been cured, VagCom or one of the resetters in link will be req. to reset it.
The same items from Hong Kong/China are cheaper, but delivery won't be so quick.
Hoggy.


----------



## mac74 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, A fault scan will tell you which airbag has caused the fault. The airbag light has come on for some reason, common prob is poor connection beneath seats & unplugging etc can clean up the connection.
> Even if fault has been cured, VagCom or one of the resetters in link will be req. to reset it.
> The same items from Hong Kong/China are cheaper, but delivery won't be so quick.
> Hoggy.


THANKS hoggy, i dont mean to trouble you, but would you have a ebay link for this, i would REALLY appreciate it, as i dont really know what im looking for. Thank you mac.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mac74 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, A fault scan will tell you which airbag has caused the fault. The airbag light has come on for some reason, common prob is poor connection beneath seats & unplugging etc can clean up the connection.
> ...


Hi, the link I showed in my above post, states only works on VAG up to 2003 so should work on your TT.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VAG-VW-VOLKSW ... rmvSB=true

My old link which many have used is now not avail.
Hoggy.


----------



## mac74 (Sep 17, 2012)

many thanks i will give that a try


----------



## dox (Oct 24, 2013)

Most airbag system faults are caused by the wiring to the seats, crap stored under the seats snag on the wires as you move the seats backwards and forwards pulling on the plugs.

I wouldn't work on an airbag system with the battery connected at anytime, disconnect the battery and have a cup of tea, airbag systems have a limited battery back up so if the battery becomes disconnected in a collision the bags will still go off and protect you.


----------



## mac74 (Sep 17, 2012)

would this one be better as it does more?? 
VAG Scanner Engine ABS Airbag Diagnostic Scan Tool VW Seat Skoda Audi COM Reset
www.ebay.co.uk

thanks m


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mac74 said:


> would this one be better as it does more??
> VAG Scanner Engine ABS Airbag Diagnostic Scan Tool VW Seat Skoda Audi COM Reset
> http://www.ebay.co.uk
> 
> thanks m


Hi, Which one ?? :? 
If it's the one I think it is, it will tell which you airbag, but not reset it.
Hoggy.


----------



## mac74 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> mac74 said:
> 
> 
> > would this one be better as it does more??
> ...


Hello hoggy, sorry im not great with computers, and dont know how to create a link  But if you could put the following into the ebay search bar.

VAG Scanner Engine ABS Airbag Diagnostic Scan Tool VW Seat Skoda Audi COM Reset

Then the 1st one up should be £34.95, do you think this one is ok? MANY THANKS M


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mac74 said:


> Hello hoggy, sorry im not great with computers, and dont know how to create a link  But if you could put the following into the ebay search bar.
> 
> VAG Scanner Engine ABS Airbag Diagnostic Scan Tool VW Seat Skoda Audi COM Reset
> 
> Then the 1st one up should be £34.95, do you think this one is ok? MANY THANKS M


Hi, Think you mean this one. I could be wrong but I don't believe this will reset airbag. Ask before purchase.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VAG-Scanner-E ... Sw44BYgeGD

Hoggy.


----------



## mac74 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> mac74 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello hoggy, sorry im not great with computers, and dont know how to create a link  But if you could put the following into the ebay search bar.
> ...


Yes hoggy, thats the one, but it does say it resets when you scroll down a page on it, what do you reckon? Thanks 4 your help, i really appreciate it! I have emaied them also to confirm it will reset the airbag light on my car model.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

mac74 said:


> Yes hoggy, thats the one, but it does say it resets when you scroll down a page on it, what do you reckon? Thanks 4 your help, i really appreciate it! I have emaied them also to confirm it will reset the airbag light on my car model.


Hi, Keep us updated.
Hoggy.


----------

